# Class II & Class III standpipes in sprinkled buildings



## cheyer (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to get a feel for how other jurisdictions allow the removal of hoses in both Class II and III standpies syatems in sprinkled buildings. Are you allowing the building to remove the hose and cap the 1 1/2" outlet on a class II (or demo. the cabinet all together)or add a f/e instead (if they keep the cabinet in place) Are you only allowing the removal of the hose in a class III (per NFPA 14, 7.3.4.1)......The way it's been explained to me is: if the hose cabinet is fed from the domestic system, then the cabinet can be eliminated...if the hose cabinet is a combination standpipe then the hose can be removed and a 2 1/2"-1 1/2" can be installed. Obviously, non-sprinkled buildings will have the hose maintained in place.

Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2010)

NFPA 13--2007, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, Chapter 8, details the design and installation of standpipes with water supplied by automatic sprinkler systems

NFPA 14--2007, Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems details the design and installation of standpipe systems.

7.3.4 Class III Systems. Class III systems shall be provided with hose connections as required for both Class I and Class II systems.

7.3.4.1 Where the building is protected throughout by an approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, and NFPA 13R, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Residential Occupancies up to Four Stories in Height, Class II hose stations for use by trained personnel shall not be required, subject to the approval of the local fire department, provided that each Class I hose connection is 2 1/2 in. and is equipped with a 2 1/2 in. × 1 1/2 in.  reducer and a cap attached with a chain.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2010)

We allow hose removal via request letter for documentation.  The facility must cap and provide approved signage and in industrial (without brigade) paint drop piping red and provide signage.


----------

